# Raise your hand (if you've eaten pumpkin pie for breakfast)



## Falcon (Nov 28, 2014)

...if you've ever eaten pumpkin pie for breakfast.

I got so stuffed with the turkey dinner that I had no room left for the pumpkin pie.

That's why I'm having it now @ 9:10 AM.

MMMM! It's *SO* good.  I'm having some cheddar cheese with it ...and coffee.

Hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday.


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 28, 2014)

:hide: I don't like pumpkin pie all that much.....any Apple pie?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2014)

I have at least once in the past, around the holidays...no cheese on it though.  Hope you had a nice day yesterday too John!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2014)

:aargh:


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 28, 2014)

ld: Yes.  My favorite.  And not just at Thanksgiving.  No rules about breakfast.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 28, 2014)

You know what I really like?..

The potatoes and cabbage fried up the next day..we call it ''bubble and squeak''

With a few pieces of crispy fried bacon...


----------



## Vivjen (Nov 28, 2014)

With you all the way there Twixie...maybe with a fried egg...for brunch,


----------



## Bee (Nov 28, 2014)

Definitely with Twixie and Vivjen


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 28, 2014)

today as a matter of fact


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

Just had eggs, hash browns, sauage and pancakes for supper. Why not? And yes, I've had pie for breakfast many times.


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2014)

I had sweet potato casserole for breakfast this morning.  Does that count?


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2014)

*Thanksgiving Ghost

* The last piece of apple pie is gone;
 How did it disappear?
 The bowl of delicious stuffing
 Has also vanished, I fear.

 It happens each Thanksgiving,
 When leftover goodies flee,
 And each of us knows the responsible one
 Couldn't be you or me.

 The only way it could happen
 Is readily diagnosed;
 It must be the crafty, incredibly sneaky,
 Still hungry Thanksgiving ghost.

 - Author unknown


----------



## Kadee (Nov 28, 2014)

Have never eaten pumpkin pie and don't know anyone in Australia who has made or eaten it 
I ask is it served as a main meal with other vegetables ?.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 28, 2014)

No Kadee, it's a dessert.  Milk, eggs, sugar, and lots of spices (cinnamon, ginger, cloves, nutmeg...) are mixed with the pumpkin and cooked in a pie shell.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh thank you might have to look up a recipe, and try it I have Heard it mentioned in movies but it's obiviously not a Aussie tradition to eat pumpkin pie, well not by people I know. I'm almost 69 and have never tasted or seen it
Is there a particular type of pumpkin you use ?. We have Kent,Butternut and Queensland blue pumpkins


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry Kadee, I have no idea what kind of pumpkin.   Most folks buy the pumpkin already canned from the grocery. 
 Maybe better to use fresh, but too much work for me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 29, 2014)

No pumpkin pie for me.....I had sweet potato pie for breakfast Friday morning. I've never grown pumpkins.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 29, 2014)

I have ever seen canned pumpkin, I will have to google it to see if it is in Australia just out of curiosity 
I personally like fresh fruits and vegetables although it is getting harder to peel pumpkin with hands that are not as good as they used to be
Have pumpkin vines growing at moment no pumpkins on them yet


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Kadee46 said:


> Oh thank you might have to look up a recipe, and try it I have Heard it mentioned in movies but it's obiviously not a Aussie tradition to eat pumpkin pie, well not by people I know. I'm almost 69 and have never tasted or seen it
> Is there a particular type of pumpkin you use ?. We have Kent,Butternut and Queensland blue pumpkins



I make my pie with sweet potatoes instead of pumpkin. You can also use Butternut and probably the others you mentioned. I boil the sweet potatoes, make a puree in the food processor and substitute it for pumpkin in any pumpkin pie recipe. Whatever you use they all taste the same due to the spices.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 29, 2014)

Kadee, I think part of the confusion about pumpkin pie is due to terminology differences between there and here. One other time, the same subject came up, and here is how our Aussie member explained it to us (as follows):
(Quote)
Now this is a divergence of cultures which can be a minefield when it comes to recipes.
A Canadian friend sorted my 'misconceptions' out a little about the subject but who knows if it's different in the US?

You see what you call Squash, we call Pumpkin, and what you call Pumpkin we call Gramma, or from the Italian influence, Reo.
Squash here is just that, a mushy longish veg also sometimes called a Marrow but it may be different because I can't stand the stuff so didn't study it closely.

We make Pumpkin Scones, but never Pumpkin Pies. Here they are Gramma pies. They're never served in cafes or anything, if you weren't lucky enough to get Granny's recipe you'll never see one around. Pity, as they're one of the great food treats. I usually make myself one when I see a Gramma in a shop, just for the nostalgia trip. It's getting hard to find now, I could cry to see you people wasting them on Halloween. :biggrin-new:
Before I learned our differences I thought people in the US must have strange taste buds eating a 'Pumpkin' pie as a desert. 

Yell if you want a Pumpkin/Winter Squash scone recipe, don't know if you do them over there?.



This was the best Pumpkin ever. A Queensland Blue.





The ones they sell as Qld Blues now are poor cousins to the originals of our youth. My Granddad grew them and they were so hard he had to cut them on the woodheap with an axe. But the flavour of them was fantastic. I think that's why they're no longer grown much, too hard to cut and peel so they've crossed them with something else which just doesn't taste as good.

I often make Pumkin/squash chips (fries) also Kumera, a pink sweet potato makes great ones.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AprilT (Nov 29, 2014)

That reminds me, I had pumkin pie this morning for breakfast.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2014)

A pumpkin pie by any other name should taste as sweet!  We are a few days behind...one in the oven now...ready to come out!


----------



## Cookie (Nov 30, 2014)

Of course -- if there is pie I will eat it - great cold with with morning coffee - it is food.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 6, 2022)

I love both Sweet Potatoe Pie and Pumpkin Pie, had my first tasty slice last
week with whipped cream and a cuppa coffee


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

Never!  Don't like pumpkin pie.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 6, 2022)

Damn that sounds good, but my BG reading this morning was way too high, so not today.

And I hope Falcon is getting a chuckle about this old thread being revived...


----------



## Devi (Nov 6, 2022)

In America, this is what we call a "pumpkin":


----------



## Nathan (Nov 6, 2022)

Falcon said:


> Raise your hand (if you've eaten pumpkin pie for breakfast)


With or without a warm beer?


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 6, 2022)

Not for a couple of weeks yet, but I will. Am I supposed to raise my hand each time I eat it for breakfast? I only have two hands.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 6, 2022)

I eat it for breakfast covered in whipped cream and any other time of the day!! Forget about the hands, I use fingers and toes LOL


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Nov 6, 2022)

I've never eaten pumpkin pie for breakfast, but I have eaten mince tarts with vegan ice cream for breakfast. Mmm ... mince tarts, one of the best things about Christmas.


----------



## feywon (Nov 6, 2022)

More often i have pumpkin custard, unless ready made pies on sale. A couple of decades ago i was having a bunch of food intolerances including gluten (with wheat being worst offender).  I wasn't about give up one if my favourite holiday deserts, so i just made the 'fiiling' baking in pyrex individual serving size bowls and skipped the crust. Liked it so much, have continued  even tho i no longer seem to have gluten issues.


----------

